# Annual Smoking Weekend 2016



## smokewood (Aug 2, 2015)

This thread is for the 2016 Smoking Weekend Only:


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2015)

Based upon the dates of last couple of years we would be looking at either...

23rd July
30th July
6th August
Do people have any preference or dates that they cannot make?


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

Nope any of the above!


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

The 23rd of July is probably a non-starter for me as that weekend is more than likely the Upton Blues Festival.

The dates have not been announced yet so unfortunately I can't confirm the date.


----------



## thenegativeone (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't plan that far ahead so it makes no difference to me when it is. I'll just book the weekend off nearer the time. :)


----------



## bobbobbbq (Aug 3, 2015)

As long as I have plenty of notice I will be able to book the leave from work.


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 3, 2015)

I won't know until I get my shifts, but I got my fingers crossed I'll be off on the weekend.

Whatever happens hope its a good one


----------



## smokewood (Aug 3, 2015)

I can't manage the weekend of the 30th July, 1st & 2nd August. All other dates are fine


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 3, 2015)

Champion book the 30th then!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Only kidding


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi James, it would be the 29,30 & 31st July.


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2015)

All are good for us


----------



## resurrected (Aug 3, 2015)

ewanm77 said:


> All are good for us



Bloody students :yahoo:


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

Any time should be ok for me I'll fit it in


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2015)

Hi Steve - It will be great to see you there 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





. We should get the date finalised soon.


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 3, 2015)

I only get 13 weeks off lol


----------



## gav iscon (Aug 3, 2015)

I'm in. Anyday should do for me.


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 3, 2015)

Only date that could be difficult is the 23.


----------



## wade (Aug 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> Hi Steve - It will be great to see you there
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I had realised who Steve Johnson was we would have said the meeting had been cancelled - LOL. Who did you get to pose for you in that picture Steve?


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

It was the distinguished gentleman's ride out last year in aid of prostrate cancer charity,
Scrub up well don't I wade


----------



## smokewood (Aug 3, 2015)

Smokin Monkey said:


> Hi James, it would be the 29,30 & 31st July.


Yeah Sorry That's what I mean I cant' make it that weekend


----------



## smokewood (Aug 3, 2015)

Wade said:


> If I had realised who Steve Johnson was we would have said the meeting had been cancelled - LOL. Who did you get to pose for you in that picture Steve?


I didn't recognise you without the bandanna, and beard, nice set of wheels by the way


----------



## steve johnson (Aug 3, 2015)

smokewood said:


> I didn't recognise you without the bandanna, and beard, nice set of wheels by the way Thumbs Up



The beard is there you just can't see it


----------



## euromir (Aug 9, 2015)

I couldn't make this year as was away that week, but count me in for 2016 !


----------



## smokin monkey (Aug 9, 2015)

You would be more than welcome, we have a section just for people from Kent! Well a section, it's just a cage we keep Wade in!!! [emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji][emoji]128515[/emoji]

Come on Guys we need to get this date organised!


----------



## red robbo 69 (Aug 9, 2015)

Here's another one from Kent. I am free for any date for now


----------



## osprey2 (Aug 9, 2015)

Let me know. I'll try to book it off before the season.


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thought you had decided on the 30th and the 31st July?


----------



## kc5tpy (Aug 10, 2015)

SLOW down guys.  PLEASE.  We want this to be a member vote and Wade and Smokin Monkey are trying to to get a "vote" page started correctly.  Give us a minute please you nasty ole bas***!  Like dealing with bears with sore heads!  DEEP BREATHS!  BREATH IN!  SLOWLY out.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Seriously,They are working out to how to put a poll on a thread. Just please allow a bit of time so we allow every member to have a vote who wants a vote.  Democracy!  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## kiska95 (Aug 11, 2015)

Easy Danny its already done


----------



## resurrected (Aug 11, 2015)

chill pill.jpg



__ resurrected
__ Aug 11, 2015


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 13, 2015)

Sorry I've somehow missed the post of the date for the 2016 weekend (or your keeping it from me wade[emoji]128521[/emoji])


----------



## smokin monkey (Oct 14, 2015)

Yeah it's that Wades Fault![emoji]128515[/emoji]

Hi Steve please see link to PM. The date is 22-23 July 2016.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/messages/messages/view/id/159213/box/268708


----------



## wade (Oct 14, 2015)

Dammit Steve I was hoping you wouldn't find out !


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 14, 2015)

Wade said:


> Dammit Steve I was hoping you wouldn't find out !


ah you've heard i was planing on bringing the wife


----------



## wade (Oct 14, 2015)

After the things you told us after a few beers during the last meet do you think that is a good idea


----------



## steve johnson (Oct 14, 2015)

Me. Beer. Surely  not Wade


----------

